# Lieutenant Benjamin Santiago-Fragoso



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Lieutenant Benjamin Santiago-Fragoso 
*Puerto Rico Police Department
Puerto Rico*
End of Watch: Wednesday, September 23, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 24 years
*Badge Number:* 6-13177
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, August 16, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Handgun; 9 mm
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Lieutenant Benjamin Santiago-Fragoso and Agent Jorge Sanchez-Santiago were shot and killed as they transported a prisoner jail.

The prisoner was somehow able to obtain one of the officers' weapons. Agent Sanchez-Santiago was shot once in the head and Lieutenant Santiago-Fragoso was shot three times in the chest and critically wounded.

The suspect fled the scene but was arrested the next day after an extensive search by the FBI, USMS and the Puerto Rico Police Department. The FBI has assumed jurisdiction of the case as a car jacking case.

Lieutenant Santiago-Fragoso succumbed to his wounds five weeks later.

Lieutenant Santiago-Fragoso had served with the agency for 24 years and served as the director of the Vehicle Theft Division. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Agent Jorge Sanchez-Santiago
Puerto Rico Police Department, PR
EOW: Sunday, August 16, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

_*Please contact the Puerto Rico Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Lt. Santiago


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Lt.


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

Rest in Peace Lt.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Lt


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

RIP Lieutenant.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Lt. Benjamin.


----------

